# Controlled lottery hunt results



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

There out. I drew another goose egg out of 6 hunts I applied for. Anyone else have any luck? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bulloo7 (May 12, 2011)

First time applying and got picked for salt fork!!! I have never been there but I'm looking forward to spending a lot of time there. I applied for 5 hunts.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Another goose egg for me. If anyone got drawn for the ottawa bow hunt and dont plan on using it please let me know. If you can tolerate the mosquitos its not bad for taking a doe.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Drew a mosquito ML hunt . Already got it traded for a plumbrook gun .


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

My hunting partner has a adult honda trc adult gun hunt for december 2 that he said that he would trade for plumbrook.


----------



## theman (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a mosquito muzzleloader hunt for January 10. I teach school and work that day. Willing to trade for January 3 mosquito or Ravenna gun hunt, since it is on the weekend.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Flathead76 said:


> My hunting partner has a adult honda trc adult gun hunt for december 2 that he said that he would trade for plumbrook.


Lol. I bet he would!

I got mosquito 1/10 and my wife got Killdeer Plains Women's hunt.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Zero out of three on the deer hunts for me...oh well, maybe I'll get something from the waterfowl draws.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Got Ravenna and my brother got Ottawa archery in dec.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

0 for 8. I have never been drawn in all the years that I have put in for the drawings. Flathead, I have hunted the trc area before and your hunting partner should keep it. I never saw so many deer. I saw one that would have scored over 180, I just needed a couple more steps from him would have had a shot while bow hunting. The place is crawling with deer. I got to bow hunt it for 4 weekends and could have shot a deer everytime I hunted it.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Struck out again waiting for the duck hunts to come in


----------



## ronjuan (Jul 11, 2012)

Carpn said:


> Drew a mosquito ML hunt . Already got it traded for a plumbrook gun .



That guy must be crazy to Trade Plumbrook for Mosquito


----------



## ronjuan (Jul 11, 2012)

I was drawn for the Transportation Center gun hunt on Dec 7th. If I don have my buck by then I will give it a shot.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I won two, one for Salt Fork archery 9/28-2/02, and Ottawa Archery on 10/7-10/11

I am willing to trade off the Salt Fork if anyone is looking.


----------



## bulloo7 (May 12, 2011)

I was reviewing the rules that apply and it says that I can have a hunting buddy! My question is can my hunting buddy and I both harvest a deer or can only one of us!


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes you both can


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I have applied before but never got picked, i would love to get the trc hunt that plac eand all of the surrounding land is loaded with huge deer. I had a neighbor years ago that patrolled that area as a deputy sheriffe. He took me on a ride along one night and took me to a freshly picked corn feild about midnight. as soon as we pulled in thats all I could see was shining eyes. no joke there was well over 100 deer in this feild.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

When will we go to a lottery system where u get extra votes for each year you don't get picked? I know they do it in Virginia for their controlled hunts. Getting tired of throwing my money away. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ronjuan (Jul 11, 2012)

How is it throwing away money? I usually send in every year for several hunts and have been picked a few times. Its worth it at only $3 per hunt. I didn't have any luck the last few years but got lucky this year. One day maybe I will be lucky enough to win Plum Brook. 

They did change the way they do the lottery hunts. You can only apply for each hunt once. I know before guys would send multiple times using family and friends names to up there chances. Some of the Hunts are really good and some of them suck but if you send in every year it pays off at some point.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

ronjuan, my thoughts exactly. I got in to Plum Brook one time and couldn't believe the number of deer. We got picked as alternates and ended up hunting from the back of a guides pick up. I think we counted 50 plus deer before 1:00 and we didn't get out till about 9:30. My buddy got picked so he got the buck tag. You know what happened next........... I almost got run down by a monster buck. All I had to hide behind was a telephone pole. That dude came busting out of the brush and came right at me. I'm sure he would have scored BIG. I just jumped out and ran him back into the brush. You should've seen the guides face when that buck ran right back at him.
What a blast, even if I got a 100 lb. doe. We took two and split.It was raining pretty good. By the way, don't hunt from your pick up anywhere else.
It felt soooooo wrong but it was their plan so we were OK with it.


----------



## TIN_KNOCKER (Nov 15, 2005)

People still apply multiple times. There is nothing stopping them from having friends buy liscenses and apply for hunts. They should go to a point system and also make them non-transferrable.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I apply each year because the opportunity to get in these places is fun and exciting. However a point system where u get improved odds each year you don't get picked rewards those that apply each year and I am at least getting improved odds each year 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Up north they apply points to your license if you apply for bear license and do not get picked so every 5 years or so you get picked for a bear tag no matter what.


----------



## ronjuan (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, before all they needed to send in was $3 with a friend&#8217;s name. Now they would have to buy that persons license and the $3, if they can afford to do that more power to them. 
It&#8217;s called a lottery for a reason, not all people win. Other states have lotteries for buck tags and I can see how they give points for unsuccessful years so a guy has a chance to kill a buck at some point.
Guess what, you might not get picked for a lottery hunt but you can still go out and kill a buck on private or public land during archery, muzzle loader & gun season in Ohio. 
I hunt 3 states every year (Ohio, PA, WV) and I never complain about spending money on a license or extra tags ($400-$500). It's what I love to do and I get every dollars worth out of it. 








TIN_KNOCKER said:


> People still apply multiple times. There is nothing stopping them from having friends buy liscenses and apply for hunts. They should go to a point system and also make them non-transferrable.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Me and my buddy are hunting plumbrook nov. 16 sector 24. Never hunted it before just decided to try something different and apply for one of these hunts.


----------



## Saws21 (Jul 1, 2008)

If anyone happened to draw a Mercer Archery deer hunt and can't use it and are looking to get rid of it. I live 30mins from there and would love to hunt it.
I didn't get drawn for any other hunts.
Thanks
Saws21


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

didnt get drawn again, ive been drawn once and that was when i was a kid. another 0-5 this year


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can get a sector map for Plum Brook? We got picked for the Nov. 16 bow hunt and they gave us the sector already. It would be nice to know if we should bring waders or brush busters. We may just bring both and hope for the best. Kinda pumped up about a bow hunt in mid November. And best of all both can take a buck and a doe. 

thanks, worm


----------



## TheStinger (Dec 10, 2012)

Got drawn for Plum Brook Jan. 4th archery. Should be fun. Also going to Kildeer, Old Woman Creek, Mosquito Creek, and Pickerel Creek with some kids that I'm teaching to hunt. Been to all these places before except Pickerel.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Lol. I bet he would!
> 
> I got mosquito 1/10 and my wife got Killdeer Plains Women's hunt.


Lol.....I bet he DID! 

Both are good-we have hunted both and PlumBrook seems the better of the two.


----------

